# Help with a gift please.



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

I am going out with a friend (well ex-girlfriend) tomorrow night, she is currently working in China and she dropped a hint that she was bringing me back a present from China.

I really want to get her a small gift in return but for the life of me can't think what to get her. Thinking of spending up to Â£50, got to stay away from anything too romantic like jewelry. Something cool or quirky would be great, is there any must have thing for girls at the moment.

To top it off she is unbelievably fussy, please help, fire away with any suggestions.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

An orgasm.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

garyc said:


> An orgasm.


They Â£50 now?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Does she enjoy cooking? How about something snazzy for her kitchen maybe?


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Dotti said:


> Does she enjoy cooking? How about something snazzy for her kitchen maybe?


And this idea comes from a female???

If I bought the wife "something for the kitchen" as a present I would more than likely end up wearing it or having it inserted into me! :lol: :lol:

How about something silly / cool from the girls section in www.boysstuff.co.uk ??


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Gizmo750 said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Does she enjoy cooking? How about something snazzy for her kitchen maybe?
> ...


But he didn't want to give her anything romantic  otherwise I would have suggested something like costume jewellery or something from Tiffany


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

In actual fact Fire_storm why don't you just go for it and buy her some classy undies instead a funky jokey gift  [smiley=whip.gif] :wink: . All girlies love a bit underwear


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

Not easy is it? I thought of a key ring or similar from tiffany's but then thought that it would looked like i was trying too hard. 
:?


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Dotti said:


> All girlies love a bit underwear


Try http://www.agentprovocateur.com/ plenty of good stuff to look through here  although most seems to break your budget....

Oh well, the looking (window shopping) is part of the fun,no?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

DUO3 NAN said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > An orgasm.
> ...


Priceless, I believe. :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

fire_storm said:


> Not easy is it? I thought of a key ring or similar from tiffany's but then thought that it would looked like i was trying too hard.
> :?


I wouldn't say not to ANYTHING from Tiffany's . I'm sure whatever you choose will be nice and she will be very happy with it 

Belgian chocs and Thorntons choccees always go down a treat if you get 'really' desperate for ideas


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

Why the need to get her a present at all?? :?

Unless you still want to get jiggy with her... :wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

chip said:


> Why the need to get her a present at all?? :?
> 
> Unless you still want to get jiggy with her... :wink:


I agree.

She is buying you something from her travels...you don't need to reciprocate the gesture. Just give her your time for a chat.

I can't imagine why she would expect a gift in return.
Don't do it, anyway Â£50 might be too much, your gift may be a paper lantern or a waving cat.


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> chip said:
> 
> 
> > Why the need to get her a present at all?? :?
> ...


The more i think about it you are absolutely right, I just thought it would be nice to give her something in return. We are going to go out for dinner so i will just get some nice wine in so we can have a drink in the flat before hand.

Haven't seen her for about 2 years really quite nervous (excited) about seeing her again.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

fire_storm said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > chip said:
> ...


Good man  that sounds perfect.


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

> Good man  that sounds perfect.


Thank you so much for the advice feel far happier now.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Nah, you can't go empty handied. She may think your tight! :roll: Take a little something as good gesture at least!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Don't buy anything. She's wanting to give you something. If you buy her something back, the impact she wanted will be nullified.

Offer to pay for the meal and buy some nice wine and treat her.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

nutts said:


> Don't buy anything. She's wanting to give you something. If you buy her something back, the impact she wanted will be nullified.
> 
> Offer to pay for the meal and buy some nice wine and treat her.


I think he's listening 

Absolutely agree that SHE wants to give you a gift. She wants YOU to accept it (and appreciate it for what it is) She doesn't want to recieve a box of Thorntons as a "token" gesture. That would simply take away her pleasure of giving, and she's looking forward to that and seeing you.

Buy wine, buy dinner and enjoy the evening together. You can buy her flowers NEXT time.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

or you could always go with GaryC's suggestion and give her an orgasm.

Absolutely the best gift ever [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

LOL


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

nutts said:


> Don't buy anything. She's wanting to give you something. If you buy her something back, the impact she wanted will be nullified.
> 
> Offer to pay for the meal and buy some nice wine and treat her.


What he said. Pizza Hut and a bottle of Blue Nun, she won't know she's been born :wink: :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jbell said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Don't buy anything. She's wanting to give you something. If you buy her something back, the impact she wanted will be nullified.
> ...


LOL. Would uou offer the knee-trembler option if she beahves? :lol:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

garyc said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > nutts said:
> ...


I would hope she wouldn't :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

If she's an ex why bother at all? Just have a simple evening chatting somewhere pleasant and go dutch on everything if that's what it's to be. Sod earls and graces and standing on cermony if she is just a 'friend' If she wants to give you a gift then thats her perogative, don't feel obliged whatsoever! :? As for the orgasm well it's free isn't it? Something you can both give eachother but a bit tacky I would say after no seeing eachother for 2 years and with an ex! :roll:


----------



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

Have a great time,

Blue Nun all the way :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Should you be considering giving a friend an orgasm, even if there was once something really great and you know it will be damn good? :roll:

Afterall, she is "just" a friend... :roll:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Just take her for a meal you dont give to receive :?


----------



## Ashtray_Girl (Nov 27, 2006)

I agree too it may just be something silly a bottle of Sake (is that how it's spelled?!) or something and if you get her something back it will detract from her pressie!

Just see how it goes and if she did buy you something really nice you could always treat her to a bottle of bubbly while you are having your meal, that's always nice! :wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

SO................what happened?


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Did you get a nosh after all?


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

Did the rohypnol work?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Maybe he bottled out! :roll:


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

Come on you don't honestly expect me to tell you! do you?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

ROFL !!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

fire_storm said:


> Come on you don't honestly expect me to tell you! do you?


Give us a good enough reason not to! :roll:


----------

